# Body shop for top half respray wanted



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Been discussing having the top half of my RV re sprayed does anyone know of a smaller company that could handle a job like this and not be telephone numbers?

Would £2000 to £3000 do it?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Where in the world are you??

A chap in Bolton has just painted my extended long wheelbase high roof Iveco panel van, full respray and repair to any minor dents etc (just the usual dings not huge holes in the roof!!) for £ 950.00. If your somewhere near i will give you his number.

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am happy to travel to a decent bodyshop at a decent price.

Can you let me have details Dazzer :wink:

BTW:- can they get an RV in there workshop?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

I pick up the van on Monday and will ask him the biggest vehicle he can cope with.

What are the dimentions of your RV??

Dazzer


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Dazzer said:


> I pick up the van on Monday and will ask him the biggest vehicle he can cope with.
> 
> What are the dimentions of your RV??
> 
> Dazzer


34ft long

100 inches wide with awnings

And height Ummmmm (the most important bit :roll: )


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

RR said:


> And height Ummmmm (the most important bit :roll: )


Probably around the 3.5 metre mark, (11-12 ft) ???

Jock.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

There is a company on the Norfolk/Suffolk border on the A140 called Roy Humphreys Bodyworks. They have a huge spraybooth where they paint the F1 Juggernauts. They have also sprayed some of the racing drivers RV's, and they have just finished an accident repair on a neighbours Hobby 600, so I guess they are used to doing all aspects of Motorhome/RV paint. No idea of costs, but seem to do a good job.
Tel. 01379 870666
Colin


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

AT Autocraft at Chobham did repairs to mine . Great job reasonable prices and he could get mine in his workshop (33 ft Winnie at that time)contact Graham 01483 488333

Dave


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

CSG Bodyshop in Chesterfield www.csgbodyshop.co.uk

Will do anyting from a car to an Artic.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Dantill said:


> AT Autocraft at Chobham did repairs to mine . Great job reasonable prices and he could get mine in his workshop (33 ft Winnie at that time)contact Graham 01483 488333
> 
> Dave


Would 2 to 3 thousand do it do you think? thats my limit. :roll: :roll:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi RR

I've thought of another one that should be able to do it for you. They are near Lancaster. They paint artic tractor units and trailers but do a fantastic job. Not sure on price but give em a ring.

Name is Rob Hayton tel 01995 603498 or mob 07946 525594. Tell them Darren from Keman Shutters gave you their number.

Will put the other number on tomorrow after i pick up the van.

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Dazzer :wink:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi RR,

How about this lot. I have seen them do work for racing teams. Being in Peterborough, they are a lot nearer for you.

>>Via Here<<

Jock.


----------



## 98547 (Apr 8, 2006)

*body shop for top half re-spray*

Hello all,I had my Coachmen Santara 32 Ft fully re-sprayed at Phoenix Sprayers at Dewsbury West Yorks. A fantastic job for £2000.Contact Paul Smith on 07711 050938 or 01924 454433. They spray trucks for our local Volvo dealer,also Helicopters. Cheers John


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Spoke to the chap who painted my van (fantastic job by the way it looks brand new!!) He can only do up to 25 feet long but can go 14 feet high.

If anyone wants his number drop me a line.

Dazzer


----------

